# Viel Schlamm im grossen Teich



## vinzenz990 (20. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und hoffe auf Tips oder Hilfe. Mein Teich (ca. 300 qm Wasserfläche) liegt direkt am Waldrand und wird von einem Quellbach gespeist. Im Laufe der Jahre hat sich extrem viel Schlamm am Boden abgelagert, es dürfte mittlerweile einen Meter übersteigen. Da wir den Teich gerne als Schwimmteich nutzten wollen, soll der Schlamm raus. Nur wie? Absaugen, Ausbaggern, vorher ablaufen lassen oder nicht? Welche Firmen muss ich ansprechen, welche Kosten kommen auf mich zu? Bin für jede Idee oder jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Olli.P (20. März 2007)

*AW: Viel Schlamm im grossen Teich*

Hi Vinzenz990,


da sag ich doch: *Herzlich Willkommen* hier bei uns im Forum!!!


Wie sieht's mit ein paar Bildern aus?????

eine Anleitung zum holaden gibbet Hier

Ist das ein Naturteich?? Mit oder ohne Folie????

Ist Vinzenz dein Vorname???

Etwas mehr Input zum Teichumfeld wäre nicht schlecht..... 

Dann wird disch sicher auch geholfen............


----------



## vinzenz990 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Viel Schlamm im grossen Teich*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion. Also, es handelt sich um einen Naturteich ohne Folie, die Abdichtung erfolgte mit einer Lehmschicht. Der Teich hat einen Zulauf über einen Waldquellenbach. Da der Teich direkt am Waldrand liegt, fällt natürlich besonders im Herbst sehr viel Laub hinein. Der Fischbesatz ist bis auf 3  uralte Kois (noch vom Vorbesitzer) natürlichen Ursprungs. 
Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man den Schlamm, den man dem Teich entnimmt, am besten neben das Gewässer schüttet. Ist das richtig? Wie sieht das in Naturschutzgebieten aus? Baggern oder saugen, was ist besser?
Mein richtiger Name ist übrigens Thomas.
Werde mal demnächst versuchen, Teichbilder einzustellen.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Annett (22. März 2007)

*AW: Viel Schlamm im grossen Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

wenn der Teich in einem Naturschutzgebiet liegt, würde ich erstmal bei der dafür zuständigen Behörde nachfragen, was Du überhaupt machen darfst! Nicht, dass es hinterher mächtigen Ärger gibt. 

Mit einem Bagger würdest Du sehr wahrs. die Dichtung kaputt machen.
Hier im Ort werden gerade einige große Dorfteiche "geschlämmt" - ausgebaggert. Ich könnte mal Bilder machen, aber nachahmenswert sieht das nicht aus.
Der Schlamm soll erstmal neben dem Gewässer liegen bleiben, damit darin befindliche Lebewesen wieder zurück in selbiges flüchten können.

Teichbilder sind immer gut! 

Ach ja: *Willkommen on Board!*


----------



## vinzenz990 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Viel Schlamm im grossen Teich*

So, endlich geschafft, es sollten jetzt 5 Teichbilder zu sehen sein, bin mal gespannt.
Hat einer schon Erfahrung mit Belüftungssystemen per Kompressor in Verbindung mit bestimmten Bakterien um den Schlamm langsam abzubauen?
Das hört sich für mich ökologisch verträglicher an, als mit einem Bagger anzurücken (und wahrsscheinlich auch kostengünstiger). Um Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## KamiSchami (22. März 2007)

*AW: Viel Schlamm im grossen Teich*

booo teich ist git. da kann man sich ja sicher richtig austoben und wenn da alles wieder grün ist sieht das bestimmt oberklasse aus. gruss kami


----------



## euroknacker (22. März 2007)

*AW: Viel Schlamm im grossen Teich*

Hi Thomas,
Teiche in dieser Größenordnung würde ich mit dem Bagger entschlammen.
Sowas machen wir bestimmt ca 10mal im Jahr, aber bitte nicht mit einem Radbagger anfangen das funktioniert nicht. Bei der Größe gehört da ein ordenlicher Kettenbagger rein. Selbst der braucht da sicherlich einen guten Tag. Aber das hieße vorher abfischen und Wasser ablassen damit der Schlam erstmal etwas austrocknen kann, denn sonst löffelt man sich tot.

Diese größe sollte es schon sein, alles andere ist wirklich nur spielerei.


----------



## vinzenz990 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Viel Schlamm im grossen Teich*

Hallo Jürgen, das mit dem Bagger war auch unsere erste Idee, heute ist das Angebot gekommen und uns ist erstmal die Luft weggeblieben. 7000 Euro netto, davon waren aber 3000 Euro für das Einrichten der Baustelle und den Abbau nach Abschluß der Maßnahme kalkuliert. Angebotenwurde die Arbeit mit einem Langarmbagger mit 28 m Ausleger, über 3 Meter breit. Gibt es da nicht preiswertertere Alternativen? Gruß Thomas


----------



## euroknacker (22. März 2007)

*AW: Viel Schlamm im grossen Teich*

Hi Thomas,
der Bagger auf dem Bild hat ein Einsatzgewicht von 24to. der Arm eine Reichweite von 8m das sollte reichen. Nur muß man dann mit dem Bagger in den Teich fahren, was aber normalerweise kein Problem darstellt. Die maschine ist 3m breit, kann also normal mit einem Tieflader transportiert werden, ohne das man am Einsatzort erst den Bagger zusammenbauen muß.
Ich kenne natürlich nicht die örtlichen Gegebenheiten, sprich die Zufahrtswege um an den Teich heranzukommen. Aber Teichgrößen wie deiner, räumen wir regelmäßig mit solchen Maschinen aus.


----------



## Annett (23. März 2007)

*AW: Viel Schlamm im grossen Teich*

Hallo Jürgen,

wie sieht es da mit der Dichtung (Lehmschicht) aus?
Wird die bei so einer Aktion nicht zerstört oder zumindest beschädigt?


----------



## vinzenz990 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Viel Schlamm im grossen Teich*

Hallo zusammen.
Nachdem wir uns eingehend bei diversen Fachleuten informiert haben, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, die Sache erstmal möglichst umweltverträglich anzugehen. Der erste Schritt wird eine intensive Teichbelüftung mit Sauerstoff per Kompressor in Verbindungmit Ausbringung von Sauerstoff produzierenden Bakterien sein. Evtl. wollen wir auch noch einen Filter einbauen. Mal sehen, ob wir damit Erfolg haben. Gibt es hier einen User, der Erfahrung mit dieser Methode bei dieser Teichgröße  gesammelt hat?
Gruß!
Thomas


----------



## Kurt (29. März 2007)

*AW: Viel Schlamm im grossen Teich*

Hallo Thomas,
ich kann auch nur raten, das 'biologisch' anzugehen - 
Prinzip:  Sauerstoff bringt den MULM nach oben!!! Manchmal reicht nur etwas Sonnenschein und funktioniert das.

Für Deinen Fall könnte ich mir das so vorstellen:   ein kleines Floß mit solarbetriebenem Kompressor  und Schlauchverbindung nach unten reichert dem Mulm mit Sauerstoff an, wodurch er gelöst wird und nach oben steigt.   
Die Oberfläche müsste dann durch einen Leistungsfähigen SKIMMER gereinigt werden,  was sich allerdings über einige Wochen, vielleicht sogar Monate hinziehen wird.
Die Methode hat aber viele Vorteile: umweltverträglich, sparsam usw.

Ausprobieren hilft!!!!  fast immer!!!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## fastlane (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Viel Schlamm im grossen Teich*

hallo erst mal ich bin der david

ich habe mal eine frage ich und mein vater habe ein koiteich gebaut vor 2 jahren
er ist 11 meter lang,9 meter breit und 2,8 meter tief derzeit habe ich im teich ca 25 kois zwichen 30 und 80 cm groß und habe noch viele im keller und jetzt kommt mein problen ich habe den teich saubert gemacht und auf den boden ist schlamm wie bekomme ich den weg

mit ein gerät oder ohne bitte hilfe sie mir danke


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Viel Schlamm im grossen Teich*

Hallo David,

wenn auch verspätet, erstmal: Willkommen bei uns!
Deine Frage ist hier leider total unter gegangen....
Hast Du das Problem schon selbst gelöst (wenn ja, wie?) oder besteht weiterer Bedarf an Tips?


----------

